# Where to buy some sweet gear?



## koi (May 16, 2013)

evo.com
backcountry.com
wiredsport.com

or be loyal to your local board shop (there are tons of threads on this)


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I will also use;

the-house.com
tactics.com
ebay.com

or I hit up the stores here in NYC when they have their sales


----------



## KateUptonsDcups (Feb 1, 2014)

*gear*

evo for sure. Don't bother going to snowjam. Complete waste of time and money.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

snowboardconnection.com isnt bad either. They do ship like 2-3 days after the order was placed tho


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

now that backcountry price matches, its really hard to go with any other outdoors online retailer


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

CL and Gear Trade. Thing is if you have a list and know the gear and then keep your eyes open. Recently picked up some slightly used K2 contour boots in my size (retail 285) for 35. There are lots of deals but the hard part as a beginner you don't know the gear. But boots (look at the boot faq sticky in the boot section) first and most important...spare no expense in getting good fitting boots, the bindings that fit your boot and lastly board.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Most sites I use already mentioned, except Trusnow--just ordered some gore tex pants for $100 from them. Got a pretty nice beginner's board and some burton boots for my nephew for a total of $220 shipped @the-house. Definitely try cl for used board and bindings if you're just starting out. Used boots might be kind of nasty, but people do rent all the time so I guess it would not be that bad. I know my new boots have only been used 6 times over the past couple weeks and they are pretty damn stinky already. Example of cl find: I got an almost new set of malavita bindings for $100 on there yesterday.

It is a great time to be in the market for stuff, awesome deals online everywhere. I would support my local shops if they price matched, but I'm not paying full retail or just slightly discounted prices anymore. My local outdoor/camping store does price match and I have bought some stuff there lately.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 7, 2014)

Evo outlet can't be beat except by used gear!
And I don't work there


----------



## WillyFister?052 (Jan 30, 2014)

Has anybody ever went through Proboardshop.com? Just curious if they are a trusted site.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

WillyFister?052 said:


> Has anybody ever went through Proboardshop.com? Just curious if they are a trusted site.


It's just The House. Same company, same product. You'll notice how the sites are set up exactly the same.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

koi said:


> or be loyal to your local board shop (there are tons of threads on this)


This. Otherwise there won't be any local shops in a few years.


----------



## WillyFister?052 (Jan 30, 2014)

I did notice they was laid out the same. My local shop is in conjunction with ski park i would normally goto. Not sure if they would have a huge mark up on prices. I plan on getting a season pass for next year, maybe they will give a discount for that. Right on thanks. The House/proboard had the best deal on a board i been dreaming of.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> This. Otherwise there won't be any local shops in a few years.


I agree with supporting store and hardly ever buy online, but saying that it depends on the range they have, and the advice they give. Why narrow your options to the 3 brands they sell (and perhaps only one wide freestyle board in the one size they have) when there are shit loads of options and price competition out there. I think its cool if you can go to your local, they have what you want and then are willing to talk turkey on price (particularly if your buying multiple items).
Screw supporting guys that are just trying to flog boards with bullshit advise and stuck on full retail, local or not.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

NZRide said:


> I agree with supporting store and hardly ever buy online, but saying that it depends on the range they have, and the advice they give. Why narrow your options to the 3 brands they sell (and perhaps only one wide freestyle board in the one size they have) when there are shit loads of options and price competition out there. I think its cool if you can go to your local, they have what you want and then are willing to talk turkey on price (particularly if your buying multiple items).
> Screw supporting guys that are just trying to flog boards with bullshit advise and stuck on full retail, local or not.


Agreed. A lot of "shops" have terriblly uninformed sales people as well...which doesn't help.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

When do the previously mentioned sites typically have their winter gear sales? Is Feb to early? Do they generally have them across the ranges. e.g 20% off everything. I noticed one has 20% off Rome at the moment, but that was all. Whats the trend for the online stores in the U.S?
edit- oh just to mention -talking sale for current 2014 gear, I see some are still trying to flog off their old 2013 gear.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

NZRide said:


> When do the previously mentioned sites typically have their winter gear sales? Is Feb to early? Do they generally have them across the ranges. e.g 20% off everything. I noticed one has 20% off Rome at the moment, but that was all. Whats the trend for the online stores in the U.S?
> edit- oh just to mention -talking sale for current 2014 gear, *I see some are still trying to flog off their old 2013 gear*.


The people placing the stocking orders for these companies are doing a terrible job. It seems like every year there is more and more lingering gear from the previous year.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

a4h Saint said:


> The people placing the stocking orders for these companies are doing a terrible job. It seems like every year there is more and more lingering gear from the previous year.


Are there boards on the shelf because the people placing the orders are "doing a terrible job"?

Or is it because the economy has been so bad lately, further punctuated by a lack of snowfall across the country, that people are not buying boards? There are deadlines and order minimums that stores must meet in order to carry certain products for next year.

Think about it..


----------

